# 2jz z31 300ZX build supratodd



## supratodd (May 18, 2009)

About the car:
Body: 1985 300zx z31
Engine: 2jzgte twin turbo
Goal: To build a local record setting import car while still being street legal.
Local 1/8th mile record: 6.9 sec currently held by an AWD 4g63t talon.
Ultimate Track Goal: Run into the 6’s 1/8th mile.
I was rookie of the year in 2006 at this track so I am not exactly a drag rookie anymore. I have learned the basics on how to get of the line. etc, you know..
This accomplishment to me means more than just how fast my car can go down the track. It means I will have the chance to make a lot of people say wow, he did it.
About Me: 
I’m 21 years young living in Midcoast Maine during the summers and eventually Austin Texas or Orlando Florida during the cold winters.
I'm going out on a limb here but thats realy what its all about right?
I grew up without parents, my father went to prison at age 2 and my mother abandoned me with my fathers mother (my grandma) around age 6. I havn't heard from her sense.
Being a very angry child I was way to much to handle for my grandmother. ( she raised 4 kids, 2 of them have been in and out of prison their whole lives and the other two don't come around. 
Constantly skipping school and stealing other kids bikes, fighting etc.. not really having any direction in the world at all...I had to figure it all out myself which mostly makes me the person I am at the moment.
As the years passed and the schools seeing what I had for issues they decided to take me from my grandmother. I was mostly raised from random people, the orphanage, juvi, foster care, and eventually jail.
Known as my fathers son, son of the cop shooter, The biggest police standoff ever to be in my city and still is, was MY dad... my grandma said it was on national news so everyone around was against me playing at the playground with there child etc. you could only imagine how I was treated
so naturally locally I was continuously excluded and not accepted by anyone which made me feel very sad inside but I thought it was normal. "I didn't understand"
I was always told that Id spend my life in prison just like the rest of the family. 
I deal with life differently than most, I am a person that never gives up. I will have my friends back to the end no matter what the situation is. 
I love the challenge this world throws at each and everyone of us. 
Many take love for granted. I take it serious..

Soon I will be writing/video interviewing my (family) on youtube for the world to see. I feel that video is the only way to truly show what is really going on. I feel that a lot of people will find it interesting and might even influence a change in their ways of life.
If by doing this I save 1 child from going through what I’ve gone through because of lack of love and care than I have done what I wanted. The Documentary will include the following:
My dad that lives in a tiny camper behind his mothers house and sleeps until noon daily, living off of the states unemployment check. 
I believe he is institutionalized. He served 13 years in prison and got 7 years good time. sentenced to 20 years for attempted murder for shooting 2 police officers. He was released from the 13 years and went back to jail no more than 1 year later, was released for the 3rd time and went back again. now he’s out and hibernates in his camper. I go to see him once and awhile but it makes me feel so shitty inside I never want to see how he lives again. I try not to think about it
My mother: which ive seen once in town but she didn’t know it was me. I still have a hard time dealing with the fact that she knows she has 2 children out there that she abandoned, and she doesnt even show an ounce of care, not even a card for Christmas or a birthday. I try not to think about it.
My brother: which is older than me by 3 years, my mother gave birth to him when she was 13 and me when she was 16, he came out with many major defects. I plan on showing the world on video what it was like to see my brother after all these years.
My gram told me that I've seen him once when i was little but I do not remember it.
She also told me that he was adopted at an early age and when he was 16 his parents told him that they wern't actually his real parents like he had thought all his life. I couldn't imagine.
My uncle: he lives his life in a permanent high. but has always been nice to me. but whatever he can do to keep himself high, he will. which I don't see how someone can live their life in confusion all the time. its hard enough to get by fully aware. I will interview him and let him share some stuff that he has seen go down that I was too young for.
My grandmother: a nice loving woman with alot of heart and soul will also share some of the stuff she has seen and gone through dealing with all of this.

My peers tell me how strong of a person I am with the things that I have accomplished.
at 21 years old, I now own and manage our nationwide shipping company shipping vehicles and motorcycles across the lower 48 with my amazing girlfriend and don't plan on stopping anytime soon. I feel I have a lot to accomplish only given 100 years to live and I’m just getting started.
My number 1 goal in life is to be happy. second is to feel accomplished and accepted
I love a challenge so here is my project. Keep in mind I don’t have anyone pitching in to help financially. As most people my age have there parents bucks to back them up if they absolutely need it.
Anyway time for some pics!
The Toyota supra has been my dream car for years, not having anywhere close to enough to afford one ive been researching swapping the engine into a cheaper body. I have now, a total of around $3,000 in this swap and im about 75-80% done until I can actually drive the car. It needs a few things but that's what time and hard work are for. Here she is without the engine in the bay:








Here it is all mounted up:
















After this is complete and anyone wants to do this swap themselves I am all for helping you to my best ability. A lot of people don't like to share their learned info but I believe well, how is this world ever going to advance if we don't work together?
I will be posting more pics as the project progresses and will be asking for some help with a few things.
Let me know what you think!


----------



## Texas2jz (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey man....You story is kind of gut wrenching, I feel your pain in a certain way. I mean I have not had it even half as rough as you have but I can feel some of the hurt and distance from family. Do you and your older brother get along, I hope so. Me and my father dont get along at all, he is just a miserable person. Takes all his problems out on other people and he is just an asshole, my mother is great. I agree with you 110% about your mother having no remorse for abandoning her kids. But you seemed to turn out good despite all the shit you have gone through and still have the love and want to build you something you can be close too..So on a lighter note, I have an 86 z31 non turbo and would like to complete the 2jz swap and have a couple questions for you, how did you mount the motor on the crossmember, is everything custom, any information you can give me would be great. I am a pretty good mechanic and have some welding skills..


----------



## Rulez (Sep 8, 2009)

whats up? i dunno if u need it but i have alot of 300zx parts .....make me a resonable offer.. not askin alot $$...jus need to make some room in my basement.....i have hood, trunk, fenders, headlights n assembly. doors. front & back bumper.. lots of interior peices... all the trim... alll the windows except windshield......spare tire...T-TOPS,,,,windshild washer resevoir....side mirrors....signals..rear lights..rear storage for 2 seater... there may be more but i cant think of anything else... i dont have pictures but the parts are in very good condition WITH NO RUST...mint black seats....colour is black.....take one take all...car is parted, DO NOT HAVE THE CAR ANYMORE...jus parts if u need it lemmy know thanx


----------



## JonJam88 (Sep 14, 2009)

Whoa..... What a ride!!!
Keep on Keepin' on!!


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

Dude your story rocked. From all of Team DSR up here in canada. MAKE THAT CAR KILLER!  you got the drive man keep it up!


----------

